# Hello from Pangnirtung, Nunavut.



## Donald Mearns (Oct 21, 2022)

Hi,
I’m Don, a hobby machinist in Pangnirtung Nunavut, retired and living here.
Interests are just about anything, if I become fixated on it then I will do it. Main things are keeping an assortment of toys necessary for northern life going. Machining comes in handy as there isn’t a Napa or dealership just next door, so make do and mend is the mantra. A bit of simple gunsmithing also and anything that turns up at the door for folks in our community. Boat parts, trucks to Snowmobiles and all in between. I also now dabble in making violins, wooden toys, uluit (Inuit woman’s knives) and men’s knives. Fishing and boating are main pastimes when health and body allows.
Recently added a CX601 mill to the shop to compliment the Southbend 9/10 light I have. You will see there is a story already on the mill so it will be an interesting challenge to move forward with.
Also added to the toys was a Craftex wood lathe, this for the time being is getting most of my attention. Trying to make nice things with wood from the wood dump!
A passion of some 50yrs has been motorcycles too, there are a few scattered around the country and a couple old bikes close to home.
On top of this I play guitar, mandolin and bagpipes, not all at the same time. See I had to retire, there was no time to fit in work!
All the best


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 22, 2022)

I think I already said welcome, but no such thing as too much welcome! So welcome again from Ontario Farmland South of Chatham! 

Interesting set of interests you have. I used to play guitar but my fingers divorced me and had to quit. I've often wondered about making one. 

Got curious about Pangnirtung and looked it up. WOW! Now that's what I call North! The map didn't say, but isn't that on Baffin Island? No wonder it takes forever to get a mill delivered. I assume it comes by boat. 

How many people live in Pangnirtung? And what are their main occupations? I can certainly see the value of being the local handyman. 

Very Cool! Looking forward to hearing your stories and your projects. 

Don't forget pictures. We all like LOTS of pictures!


----------



## trlvn (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome from near Toronto!  It appears from the map that you are closer to Reykjavik, Iceland than to, say, Ottawa!  I know very little about the far North so I'd love to hear a few tidbits about your area.  Or not, your choice.

Craig


----------



## little ol' e (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome Donald, great group of members here . You will fit in well.  I'm new here as well, hope you enjoy the forum. I bet you get some cool projects landing at the door, would love to see some when you get a chance.
Cheers,
Eric in Mount Forest, Ontario.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## 140mower (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome from another Don, here in Lillooet BC. 
As Susquatch has already mentioned, we love pictures here, and not just of tools and projects (although those are the main focus), we also like to see pictures of the area that our members live in, and you live in an area that very few of us have seen before. Hopefully you will enjoy your time here, it's possibly the friendliest machining forum on the 'net, with a wealth of experience and information amongst our members. They are a pretty tolerant bunch as well, I mean, they have let me stay for over a year now.


----------



## Hacker (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome to the forum. The only thing you seem to be missing is an acreage. Looking forward to hearing what you are up to. Getting round stock must be a heart wrenching experience.


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario


----------



## Proxule (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome aboard, GLuck on your 601 repair


----------



## Donald Mearns (Oct 22, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I think I already said welcome, but no such thing as too much welcome! So welcome again from Ontario Farmland South of Chatham!
> 
> Interesting set of interests you have. I used to play guitar but my fingers divorced me and had to quit. I've often wondered about making one.
> 
> ...


Hi Susquatch,
Yes we are on South Baffin, Cumberland Sound leads to our fiord. Population would sit around 1400. Occupations would be Local Government, Territorial Government, fish plant, seasonal fisheries, Parks Canada, Weave shop, print shop and local Stores(Coop/Northern). A busy little community. Schools also would have a 50/50 mix of Inuit and Southern teachers.  
I wouldn’t profess to be the local handyman as most of the guys are very handy! From welding up aluminum boats in remote spots to sorting any of the regular things, replacing truck engines in all sorts of extremes. Never ceases to amaze. It’s never unusual to see a vehicle physically rolled on its side supported by 4x4s to get at some part underneath. 
Photos are from a trip a couple of weeks about 7 km by UTV and ATV up the fiord looking for berries with my wife. We are presently in the midst of a snow storm. 
Hope you enjoy. 
Cheers 
Donald.


----------



## Donald Mearns (Oct 22, 2022)

140mower said:


> Welcome from another Don, here in Lillooet BC.
> As Susquatch has already mentioned, we love pictures here, and not just of tools and projects (although those are the main focus), we also like to see pictures of the area that our members live in, and you live in an area that very few of us have seen before. Hopefully you will enjoy your time here, it's possibly the friendliest machining forum on the 'net, with a wealth of experience and information amongst our members. They are a pretty tolerant bunch as well, I mean, they have let me stay for over a year now.


Hi Don! 
Hahah! Yeah I’m enjoying it very much, could almost say I’m glad my mill doesn’t work or I wouldn’t have discovery this!


----------



## Donald Mearns (Oct 22, 2022)

trlvn said:


> Welcome from near Toronto!  It appears from the map that you are closer to Reykjavik, Iceland than to, say, Ottawa!  I know very little about the far North so I'd love to hear a few tidbits about your area.  Or not, your choice.
> 
> Craig


Oh don’t worry I am a shameless promoter of all that is Nunavut related, Nunavut is Canada’s own Tibet, a little known cultural wonder in the north. 
Once I have this all figured out there will be lots of video, photos and my stream of consciousness or unconscious posts! 
Cheers
D


----------



## 140mower (Oct 22, 2022)

Donald Mearns said:


> Hi Don!
> Hahah! Yeah I’m enjoying it very much, could almost say I’m glad my mill doesn’t work or I wouldn’t have discovery this!


 It was my quest for some odd ball 16mm collets I was looking for to fit a cutter grinder that I had recently purchased.... I have since resigned myself to having to purchase some more key tools to make my own one day...... Damn, I love this hobby......


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 22, 2022)

Donald Mearns said:


> Photos are from a trip a couple of weeks about 7 km by UTV and ATV up the fiord looking for berries with my wife. We are presently in the midst of a snow storm.



Wow! Gorgeous.

Ive never seen a white ATV before. How appropriate!

What is the white dome thing in the middle of a field? Looks like it might be some kind of modern igloo!

Ever since my hair and beard turned white, a fair number of my buddies have started to call me Yeti instead of Susquatch. I'd be right at home up there!


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## whydontu (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver! Pangnirtung looks awesome!


----------



## thestelster (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome from Keswick, Ontario.  I was in Pelly Bay, NWT, back in the August, 1970, with the Reserves.  Its quite beautiful up there.  The one thing that I found most astonishing when we got off the C-130, I looked up to the sky, and it seemed that you could almost touch the clouds.


----------



## Mcgyver (Oct 22, 2022)

Donald Mearns said:


> Once I have this all figured out there will be lots of video, photos and my stream of consciousness or unconscious posts!
> Cheers
> D


I look forward to it and thanks for a glimpse of a world most us know little about.  One of best written books I've read was Levy's Labyrinth of Ice which is a fantastic account of the Greely expedition.  Very neat to meet someone who's living in the same area.....the winters sound unimaginable!
Mike


----------



## Canadium (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome from Hamilton Ontario. Like everyone else here I look forward to hearing about life in Nunavut! A part of Canada I've never seen and know little about.






A view from the Red Hill Valley walking trail in Hamilton Ontario.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.  Central Saanich actually, North of Victoria, South of the Airport and Ferry terminal


.  This is a view of a pond in Elk Lake Park that is currently mud due to the 109 days of no rain.


----------



## StevSmar (Oct 22, 2022)

Donald Mearns said:


> now dabble in making violins


Nice!!! I’ve made a guitar and it was one of my more enjoyable projects. If I start playing again I might even make another guitar as a retirement project…


Donald Mearns said:


> Hope you enjoy.
> Cheers
> Donald.


I did enjoy seeing your photos. The countryside has a stark “beauty” to it. Where I grew up in Australia, it was sub-tropical and green with hill’s always in the distance. Quite pretty. When I moved to Winnipeg, it took me a while to get used to the big prairie sky (and not having wayfinding hills at the horizon).
I suspect it would take me some time to get used to no trees, though I’m sure jealous of your hills.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 22, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.
Remind me to never again whine about having lived in Dawson Creek, lol


----------



## Six O Two (Oct 27, 2022)

Beautiful pictures! I really need to visit the north one day.

And welcome from the Kootenays.


----------



## Engmaxx (Oct 27, 2022)

Welcome from Newmarket, Ontario!  Damn brother, that truly is God's country...love it!!


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Oct 27, 2022)

Welcome from Kendal, Ontario.  

One of the things I love most about all the various forums I've participated in over the years is getting to "meet" all kinds of different people from all over this country, and world.  See how, and where they live, see a bit of their culture, etc.  It's almost like getting to travel to world for free, from the comfort of your own home.  And for this small town guy, that doesn't travel or otherwise get out much, it's greatly appreciated.  

Thanks for posting up some pictures from Nunavut.  I'm looking forward to more.



Canadium said:


> A view from the Red Hill Valley walking trail in Hamilton Ontario.



I had to do a double take on that picture, as that looks almost identical to a spot on my side road, and how I start my drive to work everyday.


----------



## Chip Maker (Oct 27, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.! Love the pics!!!


----------



## Janger (Oct 28, 2022)

Fun pictures of Pangnirtung. And I love the name. How is internet service provided there? I also want to know what the white round thing in picture 5 is? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Donald Mearns (Dec 10, 2022)

Well I thought it was about time for an update, still waiting for the box of electrics to come back from Busy Bee, I may be the most patient man alive!! 
So help me though if someone tells me I just have to have patience I may explode! 
I seem to have a list of stuff I’m waiting patiently for, post Covid land is a bit of a shambles still. 
We are well into December and still I haven’t turned a chip on my brand new mill. 
I really hope it all comes soon!


----------



## Donald Mearns (Dec 10, 2022)

Janger said:


> Fun pictures of Pangnirtung. And I love the name. How is internet service provided there? I also want to know what the white round thing in picture 5 is? Welcome to the forum!


Sorry I’m a bit late in answering, the white thing is not some alien landing craft but actually the top of a round water tank that must have blown form town yrs ago.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Dec 10, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Welcome from Vancouver Island.  Central Saanich actually, North of Victoria, South of the Airport and Ferry terminalView attachment 27309.  This is a view of a pond in Elk Lake Park that is currently mud due to the 109 days of no rain.


A month and a half later there are leaves on the ground and some water has returned but even though it sprinkles a bit almost every day, the water isn't fully up to where it normally is by now in the fall.  But at least there's a bit of water in it.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Dec 15, 2022)

Welcome from near Windsor, ON.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 16, 2022)

Welcome from another Don. About 20 years ago, I hiked in Auyuittuq National Park on the Cumberland Peninsula with a buddy from Yellowknife. Closest I've been to your home. I'm happily retired in Ottawa and a new member learning a lot from this talented crew. I miss the smoked Arctic Char I used to get from Cambridge Bay!


----------



## Brent H (Dec 16, 2022)

@Donald Mearns - awesome to have someone from Pangnirtung!! When I was working Coast Guard I was up to Iqaluit and all through the Hudson Strait - fantastic scenery!  The people are amazing as well!  Hopefully your tooling arrives soon!


----------

